# FYI - Rock River AR15 lowers in stock. $100 each!



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

_"We have Rock River AR15 lowers in stock for a facebook special: $100 each!"_

_https://www.facebook.com/#!/GoingQuiet_

*GoingQuiet.com*

*Email(preferred contact method):*
[email protected]*Business Phone*
(321) 917-0760
*Mailing Address:*
1101 West Hibiscus Blvd #103A
Melbourne, FL 32901


----------

